# Last second (selfie) focusing on self timer- how to do with electronic focus??



## LovePhotography (Sep 10, 2016)

I should know this but I don't. How do you get Canon body (in this case 5DSr) to focus at the last second if you want to run around to the front of the camera for a passport portrait (or other selfie) with the shutter release on 10 second delay? (2 off camera speedlite flashes used). What I'm doing, it focuses on the background, then I'm out of focus when the shutter releases. If I use "Live View" the flashes don't flash. So I just did it manually, but that's not spot on, and there should be (??) a proper way do do it with electronic focus. Right?
I'm an idiot... I know.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Last second focus on self timer- how???*

I believe the timer will always focus at shutter press (if you have AF on the shutter button), before the timer starts. If you use a remote trigger (wired or wireless) with AF on the shutter button, it will focus when you press the remote button. I think Canon's IR triggers work with the 5DsR (they don't with the 1-series). 

So, manually prefocus the lens (on a chair, stepladder, whatever). With flash, use f/11 and you should be in the DoF even if focus isn't perfect. 

Incidentally, for Live View try disabling the live view silent shooting, then the flashes should fire.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2016)

Get one of those remotes (I have the RC-6), get into position, and press the button....


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 10, 2016)

The surest way to do this is to put an object in the exact location where you will be at the time of the photo, to focus on it and then put the lens switch to MF.


----------



## LovePhotography (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you!
Yes, I have it silent shooting. Very perceptive. ))
Too bad about the immediate shutter focus. They should have a last second focus feature on self-timer. Kinda like second curtain flash in a way. I guess I'll have to carry around a potted plastic palm tree with me on my one man trips to get proper selfie focus in front of the (XYZ) tourist vistas. 

Okay, I'll order a remote release, too. Just saw this. Thank you, also!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 10, 2016)

LovePhotography said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, I have it silent shooting. Very perceptive. ))
> Too bad about the immediate shutter focus. They should have a last second focus feature on self-timer. Kinda like second curtain flash in a way. I guess I'll have to carry around a potted plastic palm tree with me on my one man trips to get proper selfie focus in front of the (XYZ) tourist vistas.
> 
> Okay, I'll order a remote release, too. Just saw this. Thank you, also!


For travel, it is certainly more convenient to use a remote control. I like trigger the camera using a Yongnuo RF603, who works for radio frequency, and does not suffer from infrared problems in the sunlight.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2016)

This is of course one of the problems Canon should have addressed twenty years ago, but in the meantime a Vello Freewave remote is pretty handy.

Jim


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Last second focus on self timer- how???*



neuroanatomist said:


> Incidentally, for Live View try disabling the live view silent shooting, then the flashes should fire.



That one got me the first time. I get the setting, just never understood why that was the default.

For me, I've always enjoyed BBF, and that throws a whole wrench into the situation as it doesn't focus at all when you remote shutter with the RC-6 remote, etc. It would be nice if BBF was a simple on/off setting but unfortunately you got to dig down into the button configuration and I prefer to not go messing around in there.

I'm not familiar with the 5Ds(r) settings/menu. But the M and the 70D both had a continuous focus setting that could be turned on in live view. Combine that with the face detection and that is one way to get focus on one's self. The M has been more hit and miss. But the 70D with the DPAF was perfect for that. Unfortunately I no longer have the 70D and the 6D does not work very well for this area.

Who wants to see pics of my ugly mug is my feeling 90% of the time, but once in a while I'm interested in a shot and yet it seems like self portrait is more difficult then it should be on many Canon bodies.


----------

